# Paph. godefroyae alba seedling decided to bloom



## Samhayn (Jan 10, 2018)

Hello guys, I've been reading this awesome forum for a while and now decided to create my first post and here is a reason. In April 2017 I bought a seedling of Paphiopedilum godefroyae album from Asendorfer Orchideenzucht and now it decided to develop a spike. I'd be happiest person in the world if my plant was a little bit bigger or instead of the spike produced another growth. Since it's in the 7cm pot I want to ask your opinion. Should I let it bloom or cut off the spike? My concerns are related to a quite common issue of plants going into decline when they bloom from the single growth.











Thank you all for your opinions!
Vlad.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jan 10, 2018)

I vote save the plant and cut the spike. Exception is if you think the plant is mislabeled; I don’t know this plant well enough to judge the leaves.


----------



## tomkalina (Jan 10, 2018)

We've bloomed a few of these off single growths and never had a problem. I just wouldn't use the plant as the capsule parent if you're going to use it for breeding. Typically, the new growth will be visible within 4-6 weeks after blooming.


----------



## troy (Jan 10, 2018)

I would say if you can see active root tips through the clear pot let it bloom, if you can't see active roots, I would cut the spike


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 10, 2018)

exciting. thanks for posting


----------



## Samhayn (Jan 11, 2018)

Thank you guys for your messages, I also wrote to Hilmar (owner of Asendorfer), he answered that he has a couple of plants which decided to bloom and suggests to keep the spike. I took a look at the root system of my plant and it looks ok. Not the full pot of roots, but kinda enough if I keep in mind it's a paphiopedilum.

I'll keep you guys updated, if it starts to drop the leaves I'd cut the spike for sure.
Otherwise I will come back with some photos.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 6, 2018)

good luck, keep us posted.


----------

